# [SOLVED] Internet Download and Upload Speed Question



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know if this really belongs here, but you guys have been great answering my questions so far. This is the issue:

I have Blast internet from Comcast. If I test my download and upload speeds using "Speakeasy" direct (without my router), I get the results below:

Download speed: 56.82 Mbs
Upload speed: 11.72 Mbs

After shutting down the laptop and modem, I reboot the modem. After the modem is up, I connect the router. Then I reboot the laptop. Checking the download and upload speeds again with "Speakeasy", I get the following results:

Download speed: 31.28 Mbs
Upload speed: 11.56 Mbs

The upload speeds are comparable. However, the download speed is reduced substantially when using the router. I could pose this question to Comcast, but their support is just inadequate to say the least. And I don't want to rush out and buy another router if it won't help the situation.

My question is: Is my router that inefficient? Do I need to look at purchasing another one? If so, can you provide some suggestions on what model, etc.? I appreciate any advice you can provide.

Thanks ...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

I had the same problem recently after a speed update with a fairly new Cisco Small Biz router and it means your router is "biting the dust" I'm afraid or simply not capable of these higher speeds. Finding a router to maintain speeds, or be capable of utilizing these upgraded speeds is getting tougher and tougher. I picked up a DLink DIR825 that instantly read the high 50 speeds.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

Thanks for the prompt reply. I think you are correct about my router. The DLink DIR825 is a little more than I want to spend. How about a Linksys EA6200? That has been suggested as a replacement. I looked at the MTU, and it was already set at the optimal setting.

Update: I just read some reviews on the EA6200, and some were just flat bad. Some were good, but the bad ones worry me.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

I am off of Linksys since Belkin bought them. DLink has a very similar model for less $ the DIR655 which I have resold to clients as well and has a good performance.
D-Link Xtreme Gigabit Wireless N300 Router (DIR-655) - Newegg.com


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

Once again, thanks for the quick response. I'm punting on Linksys after this experience and your input. 

I just checked Amazon for the DIR-655, and it is around $59. They also have what they claim is a newer model ... DIR-810L for the same price. What's your advice? Go with the 655 and Newegg/Amazon or the 810 from Amazon? 

Thanks again for the help ...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

I am not big on the ones with no exposed antenna and the DIR655 has been out as a model for a long time, that always means something good.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

OK, you convinced me. DIR655 it is. You guys on this forum always provide some excellent help and advice. I appreciate your time today ...

Thanks Again,
Howard


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

Glad to help!


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

I had decided on the DIR-825 after all, but I could not find a new one for a decent price. Most sites (including Newegg) are out of them or have refurbished (which I definitely do not want). I saw the ASUS RT-N56U which looks pretty good and has very good reviews. Newegg has it for $86. What's your opinion of the ASUS RT-N56U?

Thanks ...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

Asus is a great brand and they make a lot of things but I have never been able to figure out who actually makes their routers so I would pass. DLink is an industry wide standard and the only real surviving brand of the big ones.
I hadn't realized that is out of stock but it appears Dlink is going out of any of those classic routers that look like routers in favor of that "barrel" they seem to like now. I don't know how you direct a signal to a barrel that has no external antenna.
The 815 is almost the same thing but newer and you can find it easier:
D-Link DIR-815 IEEE 802.11n Wireless Router DIR-815 - Buy D-link Wireless Networking Devices | PCNation.com
That's if you want to stay with dual band, for single band the DIR655, it's counterpart is still around.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

Thanks again for the advice. Have a good Tuesday! :dance:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

Hey you as well....


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

I just want to pass along an update Rich-M. I ended up going with the ASUS RT-N56U and couldn't be happier. 

Download speed: 56.48 Mbs
Upload speed: 11.72 Mbs

That's just as fast as the speeds with a direct connection! Thanks again for your help & have a good Tuesday!

P.S. I tried to paste a screenshot of the test but could not get it to work. Can you tell me how to post a screenshot to this site? I know how to get one, and send it as an attachment. Thanks ...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Download and Upload Speed Question*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

